# CERF, OFA, BAER & Chips CLINIC - SEPT. 20, MALVERNE, PA



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

All Breed Health Clinic 
hosted by the 
Delaware Valley 
Havanese Club

Sunday, September 20, 2009

CERF exam - Dr. James Clinton
BAER test - Dr. Ellis Loew
Cardiology - Dr. James Buchannan
Hip X-rays without anesthesia and Patella exam, Microchipping - Dr. Steven Prier
Sugartown Veterinary Hospital, just 10 minutes away from CCC facility

Location: Canine Creature Comforts 
<http://www.caninecreaturecomforts.com/> 
81 Lancaster Avenue (Corner of Routes 30 & 401)
Malvern, PA 19355

Open to ALL BREEDS

Pre-Registration with payment required before September 6.
By appointment only. Walk-ins accommodated if possible.

Please complete the application form and send it along with your payment to Marylou Mitchell at 3549 Woodcrest Avenue, Newtown Square, PA 19073-3617.

Name: ______________________________ 
Email _____________________________________
Phone number: _______________________ Address____________________________________
_____________________________________

I would like (enter the number of dogs tested for each exam)
_______ dog(s) CERF @ $35.00 each dog................................................................. Total $_________
_______ dog(s) BAER @ $50.00 for the 1st dog, $40.00 all other dogs same owner&#8230; Total $_________
_______ dog(s) OFA Cardiology @ $35.00 each dog............................................... Total $_________
_______ dog(s) Microchipping @ $40.00 each dog.................................................... Total $_________
_______ dog(s) OFA Hips @$65.00............................................................................ Total $_________
_______ dog(s) OFA Elbows @$55.00....................................................................... Total $_________
_______ dog(s) OFA Patellae @$25.00....................................................................... Total $_________ 
Total Payment __________________

For more information or to request a reservation form if you cannot print this, please contact Marylou Mitchell [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> 610-353-1396 
or Diane Koch [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> 610-623-6729

PERMISSION TO CROSS POST


----------

